# Walburn Reservoir or Deer Creek



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Wondering if anybody has been to either of these 2 lakes.. I'm not looking for any honey holes any holes just information if they are catching fish remember last year around this time wolvern has some nice crappies. If any has gone what is ice thickness... Thanks in advance


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Deer creek ice is at least 7 inches, not a lot of snow YET. Few crappie and little gills. Haven’t heard anything about Walborn yet. Good parking at deer creek main lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep second that...only good parking is in main lot...crappie 9 ish inches but kinda thick bodied...gotta sort through a lot of dinks...over 3 days I may finally have enough for a meal....maybe..lol

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I appreciate the news


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Thinking of going out to walborn Tuesday the 15th. Just wondering if anyone gets any decent crappie out there. My neighbor and I went this fall and caught tons of dink crappie. Cookie cutter 7-8”. Was a fun day but I’d like to get some dinner 😋
Thanks in advance


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ScumFrog said:


> Thinking of going out to walborn Tuesday the 15th. Just wondering if anyone gets any decent crappie out there. My neighbor and I went this fall and caught tons of dink crappie. Cookie cutter 7-8”. Was a fun day but I’d like to get some dinner 😋
> Thanks in advance


Maybe this will help


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks reel grip.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Went out to deer creek today off boat ramp.. couple small gills, couple perch, and then got 5 or 6 cats out of the same hole.. marked alot of fish, not sure if just bait fish or what they were..


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i cant fish them lakes every time i do i run into the park boys... was out looking for morels at walburn one day looking at the ground and a lady officer comes up to me follows me around watching me looking around like i lost some narcotics or some thing and out of nowhere she asks what i was looking for? i said mushrooms o yeah that got her attention.. opps rewind im looking for morel mushrooms... she looked at me and said sir you are NOT allowed to pick or harvest mushrooms in stark parks and if you had any in your possession i would fine you for each one.... i said ok and left.. next time i went out ice fishing 9'' of really good clear ice.. i was out there for 4 hours then out of nowhere i hear HEY GET OFF THE ICE IT IS NOT SAFE.... i looked up its a park boy...he yelled at us all the way till we got off the lake hurry up.... well if its ''NOT SAFE'' im not rushing...... we get in the car we went one way he went the other and my buddy and i figured we would go to lake park out of stark parks.. we had to go past deercreek he went the back way to deercreek figuring that we would just go to deercreek and fish.. nope we was thinking one step ahead of him. 3rd time me and my son was fishing for like 3 hours nailing some huge cats and here comes the park boy you cant be down here after dark made us leave. makes us leave but just missed the guy in the honda doing donuts in the parking lot by 5 min.... so i dont go to any stark park lakes anymore...


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I hear ya on stark parks. They’ve got some pain in n my arse rules but when it’s close to home and I’m limited on time it might scratch the itch of somewhere different to go. I still don’t fully understand their stance against morel hunting. Absolutely ridiculous in my mind. I’ve had words with them before.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ScumFrog said:


> I hear ya on stark parks. They’ve got some pain in n my arse rules but when it’s close to home and I’m limited on time it might scratch the itch of somewhere different to go. I still don’t fully understand their stance against morel hunting. Absolutely ridiculous in my mind. I’ve had words with them before.


I used to think “State Parks” didn’t allow shroom hunting. After inquiring, it’s finding them “to sell”! that’s forbidden.(Not sure how anyone would know that is your “reason”?) Stark has taken over Quail Hollow(formerly a State Park). This will cause lots of problems down the road, MANY schroom hunters were there hunting there when a State Park! Seems a dumb rule for Stark Parks to me but they set the rules!


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep. They ticked a lot of ppl at quail hollow when they took it over. They had to rescind many of them in the first year because they were still operating under state rules but never told their rangers. Now they have signs everywhere. Absolutely stupid. I refuse to go there now because of it. Fishing is a different situation. On the lakes that they “oversee” they are under state guidelines so there’s not much harassing they can do as long as you’re abiding by the rules and regulations. I still find it funny they allow game hunting but not mushroom hunting. Perhaps we should get a petition going like they did for ice fishing in Hudson 🤣 seriously though on the petition. At least get some sort of solid explanation as to why they forbid mushroom hunting.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Apparently, people looking for morels have no morals.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Summit Metroparks has similar rules. I was warned by a park ranger once to stop picking raspberries!!!


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I can understand no harvesting fruits and nuts and berries but not many animals eat mushrooms and the ones that do don’t do it often. At least that I’m aware of.


----------

